# Lavazza Modo Mio Desea



## DocBrown

Hello - I'm a new member and I have one of the Lavazza pod/capsule machines which I love because basically I'm a very lazy coffee maker and it's perfect.

The downside of the machine is that to make some of the drinks you are required to use the glass *Deséa Trasparenza *mug which comes with the machine and which the milk frother attaches to. Which is fine, until (i) you want more than one drink because you're making one for someone else and/or (ii) the glass mug breaks.

Additional mugs (only via the Lavazza website) have been out of stock in the UK for *at least* a year; although there seems to be no stock problems in Italy or France or Australia. .

Has anyone found a mug which is the right height and width to act as a substitute? The mugs are 11cm tall and 10cm wide. If the dimensions are different, I can tell you from messy experience that the frother will not fit and/or work.

It's a small problem, granted but it's a right PITA; has anyone found a mug that fits?


----------



## DavecUK

Welcome to the forum...try the Bodum site, they give the width and depth of all their glasses.

https://www.bodum.com/gb/en/10604-10-bistro

Look under specifications, the one above is close, very close, but not exact.


----------



## DocBrown

Many thanks Dave!


----------



## roberoo

DocBrown said:


> Did you find a replacement on the Bodum website? Im in the same boat and would love additional mugs





DocBrown said:


> Hello - I'm a new member and I have one of the Lavazza pod/capsule machines which I love because basically I'm a very lazy coffee maker and it's perfect.
> 
> The downside of the machine is that to make some of the drinks you are required to use the glass *Deséa Trasparenza *mug which comes with the machine and which the milk frother attaches to. Which is fine, until (i) you want more than one drink because you're making one for someone else and/or (ii) the glass mug breaks.
> 
> Additional mugs (only via the Lavazza website) have been out of stock in the UK for *at least* a year; although there seems to be no stock problems in Italy or France or Australia. .
> 
> Has anyone found a mug which is the right height and width to act as a substitute? The mugs are 11cm tall and 10cm wide. If the dimensions are different, I can tell you from messy experience that the frother will not fit and/or work.
> 
> It's a small problem, granted but it's a right PITA; has anyone found a mug that fits?


----------



## Denny123

I have just ordered these... fingers crossed they fit!!!!!

Will come back to let you know how I get on... due to be delivered 13/07/21

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lavazza-16oz-COFFEE-Mug-X-1-Cafe-Latte-Mug-44cl-LLZZMCLL1-/324166320550?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## CafeCoffee

Denny123 said:


> I have just ordered these... fingers crossed they fit!!!!!
> 
> Will come back to let you know how I get on... due to be delivered 13/07/21
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lavazza-16oz-COFFEE-Mug-X-1-Cafe-Latte-Mug-44cl-LLZZMCLL1-/324166320550?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


 I'd like to know if this works, please post back!

Thanks


----------



## roberoo

Denny123 said:


> I have just ordered these... fingers crossed they fit!!!!!
> 
> Will come back to let you know how I get on... due to be delivered 13/07/21
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lavazza-16oz-COFFEE-Mug-X-1-Cafe-Latte-Mug-44cl-LLZZMCLL1-/324166320550?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


 Brilliant. Look forward to your update. 
thanks


----------



## Denny123

It works guys!!! It is a little tight and the lower tray slides out when you pull the cup out but its a short term solution for now until Lavazza sort out their stock...

Happy coffee drinking!


----------



## Denny123

CafeCoffee said:


> I'd like to know if this works, please post back!
> 
> Thanks


 It works!!!


----------



## Denny123

DocBrown said:


> Hello - I'm a new member and I have one of the Lavazza pod/capsule machines which I love because basically I'm a very lazy coffee maker and it's perfect.
> 
> The downside of the machine is that to make some of the drinks you are required to use the glass *Deséa Trasparenza *mug which comes with the machine and which the milk frother attaches to. Which is fine, until (i) you want more than one drink because you're making one for someone else and/or (ii) the glass mug breaks.
> 
> Additional mugs (only via the Lavazza website) have been out of stock in the UK for *at least* a year; although there seems to be no stock problems in Italy or France or Australia. .
> 
> Has anyone found a mug which is the right height and width to act as a substitute? The mugs are 11cm tall and 10cm wide. If the dimensions are different, I can tell you from messy experience that the frother will not fit and/or work.
> 
> It's a small problem, granted but it's a right PITA; has anyone found a mug that fits?


 I have indeed, check the link on the chain below


----------



## DB5510

I have the same problem they are out of stock on line, for aprox a year, and every time I email their customer service they say to keep checking they will be in stock soon.

Did the mug work with the they whipping attachment?


----------



## Denny123

Yes, as stated above it is a little bit of a tight squeeze but its a temp fix for now until lavazza sort thereselves out


----------



## CafeCoffee

I too have ordered the mug. It is a tight squeeze as mentioned. A little too tight for my liking but it does seem to work. I just hope it's not doing any long term damage to the frothing / whisk attachment.


----------



## roberoo

The mugs are now available on the official website in the uk 👍🏻


----------

